# "DORA the Explorer"



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well its been around 5 year missing out on showin a bicycle so i took my girl to a car show and she asked for a lowrider bicycle and i had to build her one ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm sure this bike is going to look sick.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

@ the Houston Tx secret back yard lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GET EM REC!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Time out few calls to Cali and around Houston T.X for parts and paint the bicycle should look good when done ..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sketch time thanks to MR. 3D


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

more smooth and grinding


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The team thats making it happend


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This the part were a frame turns 3-D ..Simple frame turn into REC vision i guess any frame can look good with the right ideas but better with MR 3D touch


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

regular twisted handle bars,crank and spear pedals,engrave rims and dummy light chain guard,and training wheels,regular chrome chain ,custom 3-d seat,sprocket should be a clean "12" inch and a nice custom paint job and murals and my lil girl should be happy..More pics coming soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cant wait for this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

REC said:


> This the part were a frame turns 3-D ..Simple frame turn into REC vision i guess any frame can look good with the right ideas but better with MR 3D touch


 nice build i like how you did that back fender keep it up homie:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

really like the tear drop looking open part in the center of the frame. looking forward to seeing this one done rec.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just curious how the 3d is being done, is it foam or what?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

DETACHED said:


> just curious how the 3d is being done, is it foam or what?


nope just pure bondo mr3d did my frame i got 3 to 5 stage layers of 3d over laping each other


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the props everybody i should have new pics soon .. I am waiting on the chrome shop and mannys bike shop..Migh have a 3d video ill se eif MR 3-d wants to make one ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to this this one done its bout tp be sick


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not tryin to bash in on your thread or be disrespectful to you in any way pero has anyone seen the original 12in Dora n boots that was made several years back?

It's pretty clean da one rec is makin is tight as hell too it meets up to it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I want to see more pic of a Dora lowrider bicycle if any one has pics please post them maybe i can get an idea


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Hear is the seat done once all put together its will stand out just wait till u see it done


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

REC said:


> Hear is the seat done once all put together its will stand out just wait till u see it done


lookin good rec ...hmmm when did john do the seat?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I got pics lemme post em Ina few


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

whats up REC? heres the pics of the original Dora n Boots that was made several years back supposedly the original owner who made this bike is from Texas im guessing somewhere in the valley (arlington) pero now he stays in Florida from wat i was told- all the parts on der are all gold plated and custom( the seat, the wheels, forks, pedals, crank, steering wheel, handlebars, etc.) and it gots a air tank wit an extra pump on da back with switch

i hope this helps and you dig it its a really nice project to show keep goin wit your new project its comin out bad azz i like it no bs jus dont take it the wrong way cuz im not trying to discourage you or anything pero yeah thanks for askin i really appreciate it


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

ATX said:


> whats up REC? heres the pics of the original Dora n Boots that was made several years back supposedly the original owner who made this bike is from Texas im guessing somewhere in the valley (arlington) pero now he stays in Florida from wat i was told- all the parts on der are all gold plated and custom( the seat, the wheels, forks, pedals, crank, steering wheel, handlebars, etc.) and it gots a air tank wit an extra pump on da back with switch
> 
> i hope this helps and you dig it its a really nice project to show keep goin wit your new project its comin out bad azz i like it no bs jus dont take it the wrong way cuz im not trying to discourage you or anything pero yeah thanks for askin i really appreciate it


 dont be such a kiss ass:roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Men this bicycle is nice I hope to have my lil girls bicycle in this level..But with time  thanks for the pics know i have a better idea on how this projet will look ..I want to put hydraulics but with the pump and battery and rack its goin to be a lil heavy i dont want her bicycle to be rolling flat tires iam looking at an air set up..More pics coming soon


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

hit me up REC i got more pics to show send me a PM


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

looking real good rec. bike is coming out real nice.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

REC said:


> Hear is the seat done once all put together its will stand out just wait till u see it done


nice!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

@ REC_STUDIO the project i go for will get done sooner or later with the right crew this project is getting better and better thanks Mr 3d..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

12 bicycle for my lil girl ..Dora the Explorer murals and paint coming soon ..Mannys Bike shop is done with the stock parts but i think iam add the "REC " touch ..More too come


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

REC said:


> @ REC_STUDIO the project i go for will get done sooner or later with the right crew this project is getting better and better thanks Mr 3d..


Damn that frame is Lookin sweet homie...!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

now this is coming out nice, something diferent, good job bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

REC said:


> @ REC_STUDIO the project i go for will get done sooner or later with the right crew this project is getting better and better thanks Mr 3d..


wow looking great bro keep on the great work !!!!


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait till u c what i did today ill send u pics so u can post ......


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im at 5 stage on 3d lookn gd rec....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Mr.3d69 said:


> Im at 5 stage on 3d lookn gd rec....


Looks like iam have to redo some Parts thanks 3d.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

REC said:


> Looks like iam have to redo some Parts thanks 3d.


 looks clean and simple not over done!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

seems like i'm gonna check out the bike section more often again!  looking good REC, glad your at it again, time to put the E back on the map!  keep us posted and if you need any info on air setups let me know bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful work.. Can't wait to see this one done...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

AMB1800 said:


> seems like i'm gonna check out the bike section more often again!  looking good REC, glad your at it again, time to put the E back on the map!  keep us posted and if you need any info on air setups let me know bro :thumbsup:


thanks. Pm me the parts I need for the set up.. iam have to get my lil girl her EXCLUSIVE shirt and Plaque!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

a spy pic of a new frame coming out soon


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Mr 5d he changed his name lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I liked how it looked before.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I liked how it looked before.


Oh its not my frame thats another one ill post a pic of my frame soon maybe tonight iam at the Mr 5d top secret shop lol I see alot of heavy hitter a lil scared of the competition


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looks good rec


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

REC said:


> Oh its not my frame thats another one ill post a pic of my frame soon maybe tonight iam at the Mr 5d top secret shop lol I see alot of heavy hitter a lil scared of the competition


Whos scared?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whos scared?


 That theres alot of competion out there iam scare of


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol ur crazy rec...


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

damn that frame looks tight


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

BACK TOO THE TOPIC BICYCLE GETTIGN DONE PAINT JOB COMING SOON


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

some of the back fender more pics of the parts coming soon alot more i wont keep no secret iam not scared to show nothing after all thats why its called a build off topic not a secret build off ..Exclusive B.C.Mr 5d..Mannys Bike Shop thansk for your support!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

men by this time the frame is on a major 3-d level


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

If your on fb you get to see the pics first lol one more coming soon


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"Coming to a show near you "


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

the part in back of the fender is were my air set up bracket will bolt too


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

REC said:


>


:worship::worship::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup: dammmmm wow bro that,s some real sick work right ther !!!!!!


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to c u like it so far bro lots more to come


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks "M.R 3-d" men this topic is for Grown ups lol No secrets just raw un cut real live up dates


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

REC said:


>


Dammmnnn that 3d is sick can't wait to see how the paint compliments tw work nice job REC...!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

REC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

You goin to need 3-glasses for the paint job lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

REC said:


> You goin to need 3-glasses for the paint job lol


looks dope super dope 3d work mr 3d looking foward to seeing the next step rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

more parts coming soon.Twisted spoke rims ..Braces..sprocket..air set up..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt







alot of new updates coming soon been busy working on a few projects ..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

REC said:


> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you need a cutter for these rec.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

lil by lil the bicycle is getting redone had to change some parts well a few ..more to come


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Those rims are bad ass bro...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks wait till u see the handel bars and forks both have twisted metal ..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

this the mini airbag set up is gettin done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

REC said:


> lil by lil the bicycle is getting redone had to change some parts well a few ..more to come


Nice rims


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

REC said:


> lil by lil the bicycle is getting redone had to change some parts well a few ..more to come


 Manny's right?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

REC said:


> lil by lil the bicycle is getting redone had to change some parts well a few ..more to come


Damn homie, coming out nice! These are awesome.


----------

